# Encouragement for new V owners -- less than 5 months!



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

Imagine my surprise when we brought home our 11 week pup and he was crazy - shark attacks, biting, nipping, jumping... we had our ups and downs and some serious moments of "what have we done..." but Wilson is just shy of 5 months and is a total love bug and the best boy! Something clicked in the last 2 weeks or so and he just "gets" it. Whether or not he's able to always do what we want him to do or expect of him, he at least can now be calmed down, can be snapped out of his crazy fits, and most importantly, he's truly molded himself into our family and our hearts. I love this crazy dog more than I could have imagined loving a dog. Even my husband who has had many dogs loves Wilson -- like no dog he's ever known or been around (first time V owners).

So, to all the newest puppy owners, the first few months are tough and I am sure we have our trials to come, but there is a light at the end of the tunnel!


----------



## gabril1 (Jan 20, 2013)

Thank you for this post  my boy is 12 and 1/2 weeks and shark attacks and zoomies are driving me nuts. But, posts like this reassure me everyday that the hard work will pay off.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Great stuff. Now just you remember this post when your pup turns about 13-14 months and again at 3 years!!!   

@gabril1- Oh, how can you say that. I love the zoomies. I get all excited when Astro now 2 or Zsa Zsa almost 3 gets a case of the zoomies. I miss them. It's normally a sign they are about to crash out.


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

Ozkar - oh, I know we'll have our good moments and our bad. We have a 4 year old human child too, so we are definitely familiar with the ups and downs! It's important to celebrate and enjoy the ups, though.

Gabril1 - the zoomies really drove me nuts too, especially because they always happened after a long, rather chilly walk after which I am too numb to feel my fingers. It truly gets better. Our pup sleeps in his kennel at night and has since we brought him home - I almost invited him to our room tonight for bed, but my husband reminded me that it is a slippery slope that once we start going down, we will probably never return!


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Sir Coppertopper slowed down some about age 16"" ;D  lol

Picture 5 days after Earning age 18

His last

His heart never quit


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

The Zoomies will not stop... I learned to get out of the way and be guey, guey quiet


----------



## Főnix (Feb 3, 2013)

Thanks for this. 

It's the nipping/biting/shark attacks that are getting to me. Looking at him makes my hands hurt. I've lost perspective over the last few days that anything is ever going to change. It's good to be reminded that as he grows up and we stay consistent with training the scrapes and bites will heal .


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Főnix, get some cheap, soft leather pigskin work gloves from the hardware store and let the dog bite on that. Just make sure you treat the gloves like your own skin and yelp every time... that way they learn fast and keep your fingers safe.
I got a cut just by touching the upper canine once.


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

Fonix... My husbands hands were all torn up from the shark attacks and I have multiple shirts with holes. My husband and I finally settled on just kenneling Wilson when things got out of hand and he refused to stop. We remove him from the negative activity for 5 minutes until he settles then try again

He has had one or two shark attack incidents in the last two weeks and each time we say kennel, he gets down low and mopes at us. He doesn't want play time to stop so he stops the negative activity himself! Good luck, it is hard, I know. But you have to start each encounter off afresh and keep at it


----------



## Watson (Sep 17, 2012)

mlwindc: We started letting Watson into the bed when he was about five months old - some nights for an hour of cuddle time, or movie watching, and even the entire night some nights. At seven months, he's still more than happy to go into his crate to sleep, and sometimes even in the middle of the night if he's being too much of a bed hog. We too thought we'd never let him in the bed - but it's just way too cozy not to!


----------



## Főnix (Feb 3, 2013)

Thanks for the help, I'll pick up some gloves today and keep at it. I'm glad Vs are fast learners!


----------



## Valgal (Mar 5, 2013)

I have to say this post is wonderful to read. I have a four month old Vizsla who is finally starting to get it..But up until know I have been reading this forum in envy...Wondering how everyone likes their vizsla so much and maybe I just got a broken one..But things are finally starting to click...She actually laid on the couch last night and fell asleep while we where watching tv...

I got my Vizsla from Chenoweth Farms, anyone else?


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

I see this is your first post, Valgal, so welcome to the forums!! 

I'm sure you didn't get a "broken one"! ;D ;D

My boy Willie came from the dog pound, and so I know nothing about Chenoweth Farms. Sorry.


----------



## Claire (May 21, 2012)

I think this is a great idea for a thread - when Liesel was younger, for the first few weeks I sometimes felt like I was going crazy... I always adored her, but she was absolutely wiping me out, I was constantly sleep deprived and at times I had the horrible thought that, even though I'd done tons of research beforehand, maybe I'd made the wrong choice of breed... 

But she is nearly 6 months now, just about to hit her teenage phase, I feel - but for the last few days in particular, I have just been SO proud of her progress. Yes, she has pretty much occupied my every waking thought since the day I got her, and I've put a lot of time and work into her upbringing, but my hard work is absolutely paying off now. She listens to me when I tell her not to do something (mostly!), she has a really good recall (so far!), she's almost MELLOW most of the time, and even though we've struggled a bit with lead training, I have just come back from a very successful walk around the block with her trotting along beside me nearly the whole time. Had a few lovely comments from strangers and I felt pretty smug!!

So yes, hang in there, new puppy owners! And take loads of pictures, so that one day you can look back and pretend that puppy phase was nothing but adorable...


----------



## marissa (Apr 3, 2013)

Hi! I'm new to the forum and my V, Smudge, is 17.5 weeks. I am dealing with shark attacks like nothing I've ever seen!

Smudge is my first V and I love him to death, but I can't seem to play with him or run with him without getting bitten on my legs, arms, and hands :-[. He's also biting onto my clothes, sheets, pillows, etc. and I've ended up throwing away a couple of shirts. 

He isn't just nipping and pulling away really fast, he's also biting onto the whole arm or hand or just a piece of skin and turning his head back and forth...so I'm worried that this is changing from puppy shark attack to aggressive behavior.

I've tried yelping and walking away for a few minutes, using bitter apple on my skin and clothing, holding his mouth closed, holding his mouth closed and popping his muzzle (only on the breeder's request), and putting him in the cage for a while. We give him lots of chewy toys, cloth and fur toys, pigs ears, and Kongs, but we taste a lot better to him.

What should I be doing to train him out of this? He is a pretty good learner as he knows sit, lay down, off, and is working on leave it now.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Don't bother training it out them. 
Instead, teach the dog to bite softer. 
Btw, the breeder should have started conditioning the dog already. 
You can ask them how they did this. 

Go and buy a new pair of cheap, soft leather work gloves from Home Depot. This will save your fingers from bleeding to death. Play with the dog, handle the dog a lot and don't let the dog hurt your new "skin". 

Do not punish the dog, do not hold the muzzle closed, do not flick the nose, either. Instead redirect to a more desirable chewing toy. 
To condition him to stop biting your fingers, do the opposite of what instinct tells you... Place your fingers in his mouth and keep them there for a while. Pretty soon the dog will think it's not fun. 

These are hunting dogs and pretty powerful and skilled at it. However these dogs are soft and don't do well under heavy-handed pressure. 
You are about to experience a shift in your lifestyle like you never thought of before. 

Good luck, read up on different topics as well. The search tool is very useful


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

I read, although have yet to use them... Bully sticks make excellent chew toys.


----------



## mlavigne (Nov 7, 2012)

Vader (my V) just turned 7 months and is still pretty sharky. The only way I've found to curb this is to carry a spray bottle of water around with me. He's getting better- but having the spray bottle is the best "reminder" for him.

Just keep it with you and a quick spray (i use the "jet" not "mist" setting) if he bites/jumps.

Once Vader see's the squirt bottle he behaves- he doesnt run/hide, just makes sure to keep all four paws on the ground and any mouthing to licks.

Might work for you, good luck-
Michael.


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

Original poster here -- Wilson is six months and he no longer does shark attacks with my husband. He will, on occasion, do it with me, especially when we are leaving the park after playtime with his buddies and he still wants to play. The best solution I have found is to chain him to the fence (I have a ruffwear leash with plastic attachment and I just unclasp, chain to fence, and walk out of reach). I turn my back to him until I hear him settle down and sit. Then I calmly unchain him and we go home. Fighting him or redirecting wasn't working for me. In the house, I walk to a corner and state at the wall. He now knows this is my way of saying I don't want to play anymore and it settles him down. Good luck!


----------



## lydiaful (Feb 15, 2013)

Hi,

We have a Wilson too, who is 5 1/2 months and he has just about realised that I am the boss!
My partner and i are first time v owners, but have had weimaraners so thought we knew what hard work was, that was until Wilson came home!!!
We have gone through sleep deprivation, shark attack after shark attack and every training regime mentioned on this forum, but i can say that we have seen some improvement over the last couple of weeks, and as mentioned previous, its like someone just turned the light on in his little head, and he finally gets it!!

We have had a pretty hard couple of months, but i wouldn't change him for the world and the bond that we have with him is amazing!

The forum has been really helpful too as when you read others having the same issues it reassures you and helps you carry on with whatever training you are doing, so thanks!!


----------



## Rubysmum (Apr 14, 2013)

Hi I am new on the forum and slowly coming to terms with our first Vizsla, Ruby who is 6 months. I too have had other dogs and my hubby and I did a lot of research on the Vizlsa before we got Ruby. Hubby is a keen mountain biker and I enjoy running so the vizlsa seemed the perfect breed (when shes older of course). Ruby has always been a nipper but I was hoping she would grow out of it when she lost her baby teeth! She is a lot calmer and we have a lot of fun with her - my two kids 13 and 8 adore her....only problem is she has 'agrressive?' outbursts with me - usually when i walk her on the lead. It starts with a jump up then escalates to biting jumping and growling. I have tried sitting down on the path and calming her down, distracting her with a treat, jurking on her lead (Caesar style) but today nothing worker. I left home with her for a lovely wwalk/jog along the canal this morning. She was great, playing with other dogs etc but then starts the mouthing, jumping and biting. It took me 45 mins to walk home (10 min usually) as I has to stop on the side of the road trying to calm her down and stop the really painful biting. When i got home my arms and hands were covered in bite marks, bruises etc. 
Ruby does not do this with hubby - sometimes a bit with the kids but we downt leave them alone with her..

Please help...will it get better???


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

Original poster here - I have the same problem. My pup jumps and nips with me but not my husband - he stopped shark attacks and leash biting, etc... long ago (3 months ago?) with my husband, but will still do it occasionally with me. I think a lot of it has to do with the fact that he gets more "leeway" from me. I am the baby-er... I give the cuddles, the hugs, etc. I sit on the floor and let him into my lap and of course, I mother my son who is 4. My husband is much more so the enforcer - he will walk Wilson and insist on heel, downstay, etc... I am the pushover in every respect!

I have noticed that on the times Wilson does go crazy with me, there's a trigger - he's been wrestling with another puppy and getting totally crazy and doesn't want to leave the park... OR, he's over tired and has just lost his senses. It's hard to find the fine line - but both have been the cause for him losing his marbles on our walks. I tried ignoring him, pulling him home, even forcing him down and pinning him. What finally FINALLY worked for me was getting a ruffwear leash with the snap handle. When Wilson loses it with me, I just walk over to the nearest fence or pole, snap him to it, walk out of reach, turn my back to him and wait until he calms down. Once has has put himself into a downstay or sit and has calmed down, I walk over to him, unleash him without a word and walk home -- strictly business. If he starts up again, I leash him up again and turn my back to him. I have only had to do this twice and he seems to have gotten the hint that if he does that, playtime is over and I am ignoring him.

Good luck! I hope it resolves itself soon; I know it is embarrassing while you're in public and it HURTS like the dickens!


----------



## Rubysmum (Apr 14, 2013)

Thank you for the advice....we all take turns feeding Ruby. We make her sit and wait - bless her she drools so much! Regarding my walk with her this morning, I was so desparate today I thought about a muzzle.... would this be a good/bad idea? 
Tying the leash to a fence is worth a try - I must just get over the fact that passers by are starting at my insane puppy! 

She is very intelligent and I love her to bits but the biting has to stop - it does HURT LIKE ****! 
:'(


----------



## Watson (Sep 17, 2012)

Rubysmum:
I don't think it has anything to do with her seeing you as the "pack leader". 

Our 8.5mo does this (very infrequently now) and it's mostly when he gets a bit crazy and something riles him up on a walk. We squirt him with a spray bottle once and he immediately settles. He is an obedient pup and listens to both my husband and I, but will test us out once in a while.. as I'm sure Ruby will too


----------

